# Canadians - Ordering Primal?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just curious to see where my fellow Canadians are ordering their Primal (dehydrated) from? I'm waiting to hear back from our pet shop on whether or not they can order it in for me. It's available on amazon.ca, but I'm just trying to compare prices and shipping costs. I'd prefer to order it from a Canadian company to avoid border hassle and shipping times.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry Krystal, I am no help but I just wanted to say hi!!! Give Odie kisses from us! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sorry Krystal, I am no help but I just wanted to say hi!!! Give Odie kisses from us!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hi friend!! Will do. Hope you have a good weekend! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

